# What's your next destination?



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I buy and sell stuff


I always suspected you might be in the used panty industry :tongue3:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I buy and sell stuff


It runs in the family :troll:


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

Either Yellowknife, Northwest Territories or Washington D.C. depending on what my relatives' schedules are like this summer.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Take me with you! I can help carry your Rembrandts!


I would love to; however, I am not buying Rembrandts, but some delicious masterpieces of gay art -- any red-blooded gay man would not be able to resist stealing them, given the chance. 

(Seriously, if you are interested in such things, I can recommend some of my gallery friends for you to visit when you have a chance to go to Europe. Some very nice pieces can be had for a few thousand or even a few hundred euros...)


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> A lot!! I still want to go back to NYC...to stay. But I am too poor for that now.


How long did you stay? Was it during the summer? I think NYC is much more affordable for travelers during the warmer months, even though it can be very hot...


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

manon said:


> i am planning to visit this year Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Mongolia, Tanzania, Indonesia


Why not make the trip to the cities of Uzbekistan? They are certainly on my list, and I have been badgering some of my Uzbek friends to come with me...


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wtf you have Uzbek friends??


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

tpe said:


> How long did you stay? Was it during the summer? I think NYC is much more affordable for travelers during the warmer months, even though it can be very hot...


End of June till mid July. About 3 weeks. I am used to hot weather just not the humidity. It rained a lot when I was there.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> End of June till mid July. About 3 weeks. I am used to hot weather just not the humidity. It rained a lot when I was there.


I think you went at a good time. Best though is April/May. It gets hotter and the heat island thing doesn't help.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

musiccity said:


> Wtf you have Uzbek friends??


I have some very beautiful ones here in NYC.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> End of June till mid July. About 3 weeks. I am used to hot weather just not the humidity. It rained a lot when I was there.


Spring and early fall should be more comfortable. But I must admit that I do love the heat and (to some extent) the humidity. It can be quite humid here that time of year.

Although interestingly enough, that summer was unusually cool for NYC...


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

tpe said:


> *Spring and early fall should be more comfortable*. But I must admit that I do love the heat and (to some extent) the humidity. It can be quite humid here that time of year.
> 
> Although interestingly enough, that summer was unusually cool for NYC...


Our winter (summer for you) break only begins in late June and ends in mid July.
I would love to experience winter in NYC...It would be a remarkable experience since I've never seen snow before.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Our winter (summer for you) break only begins in late June and ends in mid July.
> I would love to experience winter in NYC...It would be a remarkable experience since I've never seen snow before.


It was like Chicago here yesterday. A lot of snow and negative windchills...

The 2 previous winters were extremely mild and almost without snow. I think overall, NYC is relatively moderate during winter.

If you really want to have an experience, you must visit Chicago in January or February. Unlike NYC, it can be very sunny, but very very cold. And once the snow/ice accumulates on the streets, it doesn't disappear completely until May...

Chicago winters build character.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

musiccity said:


> Wtf you have Uzbek friends??


WTF ... why?


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Manitopiaaa said:


> I always suspected you might be in the used panty industry :tongue3:





AltinD said:


> It runs in the family :troll:


Hey, prostitution is only my side job ok? :lol:


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

Got a phone call from the boss tonight saying that I might have to go to Brussels on a business trip in 10 days time, I'm trying to wriggle my way out of it, as I am not too fond of travelling, but if I do have to go I'll buy some handmade Belgian chocolates and drink some Belgian beer as consolation.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Turknology said:


> Got a phone call from the boss tonight saying that I might have to go to Brussels on a business trip in 10 days time, I'm trying to wriggle my way out of it, as I am not too fond of travelling, but if I do have to go I'll buy some handmade *Belgian chocolates *and drink some Belgian beer as consolation.


http://www.mary.be/en/
http://www.marcolini.be/


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Turknology said:


> Got a phone call from the boss tonight saying that I might have to go to Brussels on a business trip in 10 days time, I'm trying to wriggle my way out of it, as I am not too fond of travelling, but if I do have to go I'll buy some handmade Belgian chocolates and drink some Belgian beer as consolation.


Have you tried Neuhaus? They are really good. Last time I was in Germany I specifically went traipsing around to find them which I did. I ended up giving them as a gift but I'm sure I will be buying some again for myself.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

In march-april: UAE, Oman, maybe Yemen.
In August: Vietnam, Singapore, maybe HK if time permits.


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

I have no plans at the moment, and my passport just expired.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

@ikops did you like curacao? I never liked that place but not because is ugly or something like that but more because the people, they are rude and they don't like white Europeans Dutch people (I felt quite mistreated) especially by the black people


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I hear this more often, but personally I didn't get too many negative comments. I guess it also depends on your own attitude. I suppose there is still a lot of envy on the islands. A lot of hotels, restaurants and other (succesful) businesses are run by international owners.

What I don't get is that I have to fill in an immigration card. Curacao doesn't exactly feel like being abroad.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ Since curacao became a complete sovereign state (within the kingdom of course) their laws became more "though" towards European Dutch citizens

Aruba is more nice in that way and is more open to tourist + there's a lot of dutchs residents in Aruba and people tend to speaks more dutch


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

But still it takes a lot less hazzle for the islanders to travel to The Netherlands. They can even live here without much ado. To live on Curacao I would need a residence and working permit and that's not at all easy.


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Time to nuke Curacao and the european-hating peeps.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

ikops said:


> But still it takes a lot less hazzle for the islanders to travel to The Netherlands. They can even live here without much ado. To live on Curacao I would need a residence and working permit and that's not at all easy.


 go to Rotterdam or Groningen its full of them :lol:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, first to Dubai/Kuala Lumpur, then to Rotterdam/Groningen.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

ikops said:


> I hear this more often, but personally I didn't get too many negative comments. I guess it also depends on your own attitude. I suppose there is still a lot of envy on the islands. A lot of hotels, restaurants and other (succesful) businesses are run by international owners.
> 
> What I don't get is that I have to fill in an immigration card. *Curacao doesn't exactly feel like being abroad.*


Yep, really doesn't:









Source: http://captainkimo.com/crystal-clear-water-at-curacao-island-beach/


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

ikops said:


> That's almost half a year! :hmm:


Shame on you! 



ikops said:


> ... I guess it also depends on your own attitude...


:laugh:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Really? A quick check suggests that the four of us could go from London Gatwick to Dubai and back with Emirates for £1,332 ($2,200) during the two week Easter holidays when we are going to Portugal...
> 
> A little bit more £1400-£1450 from Manchester or Birmingham which are easier for me to get to.


I didn't really did a check, but based on advertised fares I regularely see.

I doubt there will be any period of the year they will charge that little for the same but opposite route. It's all marketing to attract flyers and tourist into and in the city. 

I think the cheapest option from here would be Royal Brunei, and that's a direct flight actually.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> Yep, really doesn't:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another lovely morning in The Hague :laugh:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, come on. Making lightheartedly fun of ikops? 

There is a Bruna bookshop and an Albert Heijn supermarket. You don't get it anymore Dutch than that.

Besides, what do you see on the picture? Yes, white and western people.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

AltinD said:


> I didn't really did a check, but based on advertised fares I regularely see.
> 
> I doubt there will be any period of the year they will charge that little for the same but opposite route. It's all marketing to attract flyers and tourist into and in the city.
> 
> I think the cheapest option from here would be Royal Brunei, and that's a direct flight actually.


Ah, so it's all a ploy to get people spending money in Dubai! I remember Levathian complaining about the same thing, that it's much more for him to get a return flight Aus to UK than it would be for me to get the same flight UK to Aus. Which is weird because our government actually levies pretty heavy taxes on longhaul outbound flights.


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuzco in February


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

ikops said:


> Oh, come on. Making lightheartedly fun of ikops?
> 
> There is a Bruna bookshop and an Albert Heijn supermarket. You don't get it anymore Dutch than that.


Do they have windmills, tulips and febo dispensers?


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Lots of mills actually. On the Hato-vlakte.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

So it's like a tropical, Black Netherlands. :laugh:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

ikops said:


> Oh, come on. Making lightheartedly fun of ikops?
> 
> There is a Bruna bookshop and an Albert Heijn supermarket. You don't get it anymore Dutch than that.
> 
> Besides, what do you see on the picture? Yes, white and western people.


fffs, no where near as Dutch as this:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that Zutphen?


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

What is that in the first place?


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

^^
In Mandarin Oriental we have a parkview. I was mainly drawn in by the pool area.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

ikops said:


> Good, it is humid enough as it is.
> 
> In KL, I chose two hotels. Shangri La and Mandarin Oriental. Three nights each. I have always found it hard to choose between hotels.


Why did you choose two instead of only one? Aren't both in KL anyway? :dunno:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

They both appealed to me for different reasons.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

ikops said:


> They both appealed to me for different reasons.


Oh, I see. Hotels are like an experience to enjoy for you, right? :cheers:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually, yes. I wanted to try them both. I don't say it makes much sense. It may probably even appear strange to most people, but I always like to compare.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

ikops said:


> Actually, yes. I wanted to try them both. I don't say it makes much sense. It may probably even appear strange to most people, but I always like to compare.


I would focus my attention to what is outside the hotel but I completely understand you.


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Belo Horizonte and Carajás (state of Pará), Brazil, in two weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Saigon, Vietnam!


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Japan jaunt*

I recently booked myself to *Tokyo & Yokohama, Japan* for mid-late April.
It will be my *tenth* visit there. I haven't been there since December 2012. I will stay again in Yokohama, near the main train station. There are *fast, direct trains* to Tokyo for the days I'll want to visit there, with a special ticket from Tokyu {Tokyo Metro} or Keikyu {Toei}, depending on which lines I want to ride there.
I anticipate buying _not a J.R. pass_, but the Tokyo Metro Special 2-Day Open Ticket. 
I will conduct various activities while there: Photography, shopping, ramen, and craft beer, in addition to riding trains. Hopefully, I will meet in person people whom I currently only know on-line.


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hong Kong and Shenzhen 

February 18


----------

